# Saga of the Night Lords



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Part one: The Heresy Revealed

Whoosh! The sound filled the open street, civilians screaming in horror and dropping what they had been carrying to run for cover as a pair of bulky black Stormbirds flew in low overhead. Harak dropped to his knees, his mother running off into the mass of bodies as the Stormbirds spun around too face the crowd, although he was only eight summers old Harak had seen the Night Lords come to Nostramo several times, every time they had taken young children to their awaiting transports, never to be seen again. 

Harak jumped into a side street as a score of Night Lords leapt from the back of one of the Stormbirds, he slid in the wet dirt and fell behind a small wooden crate as a pair of Night Lords walked past, bolters stabbing into the crowd. He began to weep as a huge armoured Night Lord landed next to him and hissed, his the red lenses of his eyes glowing in the eternal darkness of Nostramo like a creature of old, saying “We have come for you!” as a huge cold hand wrapped around Harak’s head. 

One Hundred years later.

Captain Harak knelt on the edge of a tilled roof like a gargoyle, he turned to the thirty other ‘gargoyles’ on the roof and pointed his green glowing lightning claw down into a courtyard thirty metres below as a man in long, flowing purple robes surrounded by eight men in oriental silver armour knelt over and smelt a large yellow flower. Harak hissed as he leapt outwards, his jump pack igniting as he fell towards the small group, a yelp sounded as he landed on one of the guards, crushing him in a jet of blood and gore. 

Harak watched as his fellow marines dropped around the small group, bolters tearing into the guards, the man in purple had fallen to his knees, holding his head in his arms as the blood of his loyal servants covered him, the captain raised a hand and walked over to the crouching man saying “Governor Arius Giles I under the holy word of the Emperor am here to bring you to justice the reason high treason!” he kicked the man onto his back with a sickening crunch and saying “you have deceived my master for to long your servants crying fifty thousand tears in his name how do you plead?” Arius looked up, a trickle of blood rolling down the corner of his mouth and managed to say “not guilty”. 

Harak lifted the man up by the throat and threw him into a nearby wall, it crumbled through and came into a large room crowded with women, many topless, they scattered through several doors as Harak raised a bolt pistol at them, he fired as the rounds cut a pair down. The captain unclasped his helm and passed it to one of his marines, he let his long black hair flow out over his shoulders as he kicked Arius into a wooden table, it smashed under the mans weight as a score of palace guards ran into the room, weapons raised at the Night Lord threat, fifty rifles crackled as the fired at the armoured behemoths, each round bouncing harmlessly off their power armour as they walked forwards, the guards struggling to reload their weapons as thirty bolters were raised into shoulders and loaded Harak saying “No survivors!”. 

Harak watched as the hapless palace guards were torn apart in a welter of blood and bone shards. He turned away from the bloody spectacle and walked over to the dying Arius saying “Your lifeblood drains from you…….your body is broken and you do not admit defeat fore this your entire planet will suffer in the name of Night Haunter I declare you dead!” as he fired the trigger of his bolter five times, each one sending the broken body of Arius Giles across the floor in a smear of blood. 

The captain walked into a balcony over looking the burning cities of Hefta V, he placed his hands on the stone wall separating him from the thousand feet drop below, in the distance he could see a pair of huge Emperor class titans from the Legio Mortis stalking amongst hive spires, every now and again a explosion resounded from the far reaches of the city, each one forming mushroom clouds kilometres into the air. A cruiser flew in low, its gargantuan belly open to the winds, hundreds of Night Lords assembled in a lowered platform, at their lead a huge warrior in giant power armour and with two huge lightning claws raised into the air. Harak sighed as he said “Night Haunter” before turning and walking back into the shadows of the pillaged palace. 

Harak walked past a rabble of his Astartes who were throwing bodies out of a hole in the stone walls and down into the abyss below, A Stormbird flew past in the distance, its weapons firing into the tangle of streets below at unseen enemies. Harak continued walking through the littered hallways, its once red carpets now darkened with the blood of hundreds of slaughtered victims. Harak sidestepped a Night Lord and came out onto steps overlooking a huge platform that was covered in grass and ornamental ponds, it had been cleared by his men for the approaching cruiser, the huge vessel had a giant grinning skull at its prow, a pair of cannons extended from its eye sockets while a glass view screen that was home to the Night Haunter’s quarters sat in its mouth. 

Harak fell to his knees as the Primarch of the Night Lords leapt from the cruiser and landed a few metres away, followed by thirty or so terminators from the first company, each one dwarfed Harak but in turn were dwarfed by the sheer magnitude of their father. Harak felt a hand on his shoulder and looked up at the scarred face of Konrad Curze, he opened his mouth to say something but before a word could leave his mouth he found a voice booming “Harak my son arise”. 

Rising to his full height, Harak looked upon the face of his father and said “Milord I have took the palace however the traitors still hold out in the outskirts of the city” there was a few moments of silence as the rest of the cruisers passengers disembarked and formed a circle around the platform before the Primarch said “Good good…….I need to seek your advice it is of grave importance please take me to somewhere private”.

The inner sanctum of Arius Giles

Harak paced around the large semicircular inner sanctum, his hands moving stiffly in his nervous pace, he stopped dead in his tracks and took a seat on a large stone bench, thee huge wooden doors that had kept the Night Lords from entering the night before had been blown open, Harak himself cutting down those within. 

The captain felt uneasy, the Primarch had never asked for his council he had usually confided with Zso Sahaal or Krieg Acerbus but never Harak. There was a loud thud and the Primarch stepped into the inner sanctum, he was alone and enamoured, instead donning a long flowing black robe, he wore his lightning claws as always. Harak stood up and said “Milord you requested me?” the Primarch stared at him saying “Yes Harak I did…….as you know you are the next in line for captaincy of the first company after Sahaal but I need to as you something of grave importance” there was a few seconds before Harak nodded for his father to continue “I have seen the future my son, war will tear the Imperium in two and the Emperor will be amongst those to fall”.

Harak gasped as he walked pack, drawing his bolter he shouted “Liar! You will burn like the heretics that inhabit this god forsaken rock!” the Primarch snarled as he pointed at him saying “Don’t be a fool! Before you can even pull the trigger I will have ended your life!” the two stared each other down before Harak fell to his knees saying “It…..it cannot be true”. Curze walked towards him slowly, saying “I am also in disbelief but if we are to save that we helped build so strong I am afraid we must join Horus in this treachery”.

Harak wanted to cry at these words, he had long served the Emperor on many battle fronts and now he was forced to turn against those he fought so dearly for? He had seen his father as a righteous and just man who had killed thousands no millions in the name of the Emperor and now he would be forced to turn to save him that was not right decided Harak. The captain looked up and said “I am with you Milord however I do not like this one bit we should not be turning against what we have longed for”. 

The Primarch fell to his knees and looked Harak in the eyes saying “I do not like it either but it has to be if we are to live on I will not risk the legion for one mans life even if he is my father”. Both of the Astartes got up and clenched each others arms saying “To the end I will fight by your side” a single tear drop fell down his dirty cheek, wiping the black dirt away as both turned and walked from the inner sanctum.

more to follow:victory:


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Ohhh I like it very nice especially when Harrak draws his bolter on the Night Haunter :victory:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

me like this is great
i want more


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmm... I think the ending was a bit rushed, and could have been done better.

Looking at it, it can be said this way - 

The Nighthaunter dropped in, not wearing his armour. "As you know, you're next in line for the 1st Company. Oh, by the way, the Emperor's gonna die, and the Imperium will burn."

No offence, sounds a bit shit, and although the idea of it was good, the execution needed I'd say an entire chapter dedicated to it.

Night Haunter - Oh I'm going to cause the Heresy.
Harak - no you're not, I'm going to kill you, you who've lead me all this way, you've said one thing that came out of nowhere, and now I'm going to kill you.
Night Haunter - aww don't be like that.
Harak - Okay I won't.

You got the feelings mixed up. Remember these Night Lords from Nostramo will have followed him to the end, or will die. Either way, they won't hear something then immediately threaten to kill a Primarch. Even one from Terra would have second thoughts, and would would at least feel shocked at sickened, and then turn to anger.

There's nothing wrong with the story, or plot, just the way some things are written. Nice attempt, though.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the post guys and i see what you mean Vaz my next part will hopefully make it up to you lol


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Part Two: The Death of a king

Harak met with the five hundred members of his company, the second in the palace grounds. Each one wore their purple armour like obsidian giants in the orange sunlight, Harak lifted put his helm back on and sealed it shut, he felt the cold metal touch his skin and shook. Harak turned and looked back up the large steps he had just descended at the outline of his Primarch, he remembered his words and watched as the figure slowly faded into darkness, he turned back to his company and said “Brothers! The Primarch has tasked us with taking the out districts by tomorrow noon I suggest you get to your respective Stormbirds fore the assault begins!” there was a tremendous roar from his marines as they began to move towards their transports. 

The Dock District.

Harak ducked as a pair of palace guards opened fire on him, rounds striking the marine behind him in the face, shearing of the mans skin. Harak fired his bolter into the first, the mans chest opening up in a plume of red and white while the second lost his head to a long barbed chain sword. Harak slowly raised himself up as a Stormbird flew in low, weapons ripping through a fleeing company of troopers and sending limbs flying into the air, blood covered Astartes slowly followed the crowd in a disorganised line, bolters cutting through hundreds of troopers and many more civilians. 

Harak felt the ground shake and looked down at a brick on the floor that had began to tremble, the sound of creaking metal bounced around the inside of his helmet, he tilted his head upwards as a great shadow was cast upon him, a huge emperor class titan stepped over a nearby building as it fired into the next street over, thousands of screams rising upwards. Harak turned back to the carnage before him, firing his bolter at a palace guard captain on a armoured horse, it took the mans body off above the chest splattering a squad of men with his blood as a flamer incinerated them. 

Harak turned into a dirty side street and looked upon the face of a young boy cowering in the shadows, he aimed his bolter at the boys head and began to squeeze when a blonde woman ran out from a nearby door and scooped him up in her arms, Harak snarled as he fired, the two disintegrating as the explosive rounds tore them apart, he spun on his heel and strode back out into the blood soaked street where some of his Astartes were stalking amongst the bodies, every now and again firing into them to make sure they stayed dead. 

Harak walked through a burnt out transport, outside his marines were duelling in close, frenzied combat with hundreds of palace guards, he had no need to engage in such combat fore his target was across the thick river on a raised platform, the General as he was called by his men was a thick built man who wore a elegant version of Astartes power armour the man had a fuzzy brown beard. Harak found the long transport began to dip down into the water, he sighed saying “Perfect” as he leapt into the dark murky water. 

Harak found himself under water, his helmet flashing with red warning runes, bubbles rose up from around him and he found himself tangled in white bodies, many of them with smashed limbs and open heads, he pushed his way through them and found himself faced with a large gap between the carriages of the transport, he thought he saw something move on the other side but shrugged it off and with a push of his legs drifted towards the other side, before he could reach it however a huge metal clad figure stepped out of the other side, two huge curved blades in its hands, Harak let the blades of his lightning claw unsheathe and pushed forwards. 

Harak stabbed upwards, his claw cutting the metallic armour worn by the mockery of a Astartes as one of the blades swung towards him, he pushed back and swung his claw, cutting the super soldiers arm off in a cloud of red blood, water began to rush into the open suit as a huge hand wrapped around Harak’s throat, the enemy suit began to sink, sparking as it went and dragging the Night Lord captain with him. 

Harak struggled with the super soldier, his lips turning blue as his armour began to stress under the pressure of the clenched hand, Harak thrust upwards, his claw ripped through the heretics abdomen and upwards, the hand let go of Harak’s neck and the body slowly drifted into the dark abyss as Harak swam towards the transport. 

Harak stalked along the water logged transport until he came to the end of it, he found himself climbing up a near vertical drop, the water below him as dark as Nostramo. He pulled himself up onto a platform and found himself facing thirty palace guards. Harak ducked as a axe swung close to his head, he punched upwards and ripped off a head, a second guard roared in anger and aimed a rifle but before he could fire a pair of Stormbirds flew in low overhead, Night Lords leaping from their hatches many roaring “We have come for you!” as they landed amongst the startled palace guards, they screamed as they were torn apart in showers of blood, Harak was startled to see one of the warriors go down, eleven spears protruding from his armour. 

Harak could see the General surrounded by a bodyguard of ten golden armoured warriors each carrying a long sword that shimmered with unearthly powers, each one was easily the size of an Astartes but while the Astartes were bulky these were lean, their skin a sickly grey colour each one leapt from the platform they stood on and landed amongst the Night Lords.

Harak watched as one of the bodyguards beheaded one of his marines in a spray of blood, a second fell beneath the warrior, clutching a shredded side. Harak found himself face to face with one of the warriors it hissed and said “Murderers!” as he swung the blade at Harak who simply sidestepped and fired three rounds through its chest, the body tumbling backwards into the water far below, arms reaching upwards. 

Harak shouted “Form a firing line!” at his marines, each one complying and running to form a neat line, the nine remaining bodyguards screeched in horror as a one hundred and ninety six bolters fired at them. Harak looked upon the General and ran forwards, his lightning claws flashing in the sunlight as he leapt up a few stairs, a long whip uncurled from the Generals hand and swung towards Harak who simply cut it in half, the man roared “I am a king! Kings don’t die!” as Harak swung towards him.

Two things happened in a split second. The first was when Harak cut the mans head off. The second was a orbital bombardment of the entire city, thousands of heretics were burned as flames whipped around street corners, Night Haunter and his forces had evacuated the city in time but many more Imperial army units had not, they were burned to a crisp never to be remembered. 

Harak turned towards the burning city and watched as thousands of civilians and palace guards ran into the cold waters of the river, seeking safety from the fire storm as the Night Lords on the other side shouldered their weapons, Harak roaring “Fire!”, the screams and death throes of thousands drowning out the sound of weapons fire.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

YES Harak screwed that super soldier over and those damn civilians who were fleeing like cowards :laugh: now thats a Night Lord for ya


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

That was great. Go Harak and the Nightlords! Hope for more.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I was planning on leaving this at that but what the hell heres part three-

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Part three: Orbital Assault

Harak walked amongst the newly replenished ranks of the Second company, five hundred armoured marines each one willing to follow him into death. He turned and marched towards a nearby alter with the image of a Imperial Saint on it and drew his bolt pistol saying “We no longer serve in the name of the Emperor!” there was a few gasps “By order of lord Primarch Konrad Curze I declare this altar a blasphemy!” there was three shots and the stone disintegrated into small golden shards, his marines looked upon him in awe before beginning to roar “Harak! Harak! Harak!”.

The embarkation deck of the grand cruiser, Nightmare was a bustle of activity as the Second moved towards their respective transports. Harak stalked amongst them, carrying a ancient power axe with a grinning bat upon its hilt, he looked upon the pale face of a newer recruit and tapped him on the shoulder with a grim smile, a klaxon began to wail and signalled that the assault on Marixia V was about to begin. 

The Nightmare roared as it opened fire on a pair of renegade ships, both exploded outwards in fiery plumes, vile green skins being sucked into the void. Harak gritted his teeth as the Nightmare lowered into orbit over Marixia V, its weapons blazing, levelling a entire city with one salvo. The Captain walked over to the open hanger, wind tugging at his face as he looked down at the ash wastes below. 

Harak ducked slightly as a Thunderhawk flew overhead, it turned away sharply and began to descend towards the surface as a barrage from the ground ripped into the Nightmare. Harak dropped to his knees as the Nightmare was torn apart, fire ripping through it as the last of the Second company transports left the hanger, leaving Harak alone in the blazing hulk, he turned towards a nearby cargo elevator and began to run towards it but was thrown onto his back as it crumpled and fell into the deck, the deck convulsed and gave way.

Harak found himself lying on his armoured front ten metres below, his power axe was hanging on a piece of broken deck plating a few feet away over a fire filled room, he crawled forwards and grabbed it before reeling back onto his feet as the Nightmare rocked once again, this time its forward section pulling away from the severally crippled vessel, taking three thousand navy personnel with it. 

Harak felt the entire ship rock as it began to convulse, he turned towards a nearby access staircase that led to the hanger deck, and hopefully some surviving fighters. Harak ran up the hot steps, his armour sizzling in the heat as he came to a door, it was melted shut from the other side but gave way with one huge blow of his power axe, he came out into carnage as hundreds of naval personnel scrambled towards any transports that remained, each one oblivious to the Night Lord who was now cutting his way through the crowd to get to safety. 

Harak saw a small group fighting on a fighter, Harak raised his bolt pistol and fired, limbs flying from them as the broken bodies fell back into the baying crowd. Harak kicked a man out of the way with a snap of the persons spine, a young women fell to her knees in front of him and clawed at his ankles saying “m…..master please save me!” Harak snarled and said “Never!” as he put a bolt round through her back. 

The Captain hacked his way through to the fighter, he climbed up onto it and turned back at the crowd, shooting a entire clip into them and forcing them back, blood pooling out over the deck. Harak turned and jumped into the pilots seat, he grabbed the controls and lifted it into the air, facing the crowd he pulled the trigger of the twin heavy bolters, they roared and bit into the survivors cutting them down. 

He spun the fighter out of the dim hanger, the Nightmare falling nose first into the planets surface, the resounding explosion destroyed four kilometres of land, sending town sized chunks of stone flying into the air as the ships power core went critical. Harak found himself flying alone in the dirty grey skies, his armour only just fitting within the cockpit, the fighter rocked upwards and he muttered “what the-” before he could finish his sentence a pair of red renegade fighters flew past, weapons blaring at the fighter. 

Harak snarled and shouted into the Vox “any Night Lord ships within sub sector 364853 please respond!” as three more fighters spun out of a nearby cloud, he killed his engines and stopped dead in his tracks, the three fighters flying past as Harak squeezed his trigger, the first of the fighters exploded in a plume of black fluid and fire. Harak pushed down towards a nearby burning town as the four fighters pursued him, his Vox crackled and said “We have received your transmission ETA fifty seconds hold on brother”.

Harak smiled as he spun towards the transmission signal, he could make out a pair of huge bulking Stormbirds and seven fighters inbound at a fast speed, he roared as rounds sizzled past the cockpit, connecting with the lead fighter and sending it spiralling to the ground below, the remaining three fighters spun on their axis and turned towards the north. 

The Captain landed his fighter and was followed by his rescue force, he slowly walked towards them and said “Brothers my life is yours to be” a hulking sergeant slowly descended from one of the Stormbirds and said “No Harak it is not” the Captain looked at the sergeant and said “Janus you old dog! I have not seen you since Hefta V I heard that the Primarch had taken you with him when he had departed how are you here?”. The Sergeant smiled and said “All will be revealed in the coming days I promise” before turning his back to Harak and walking away into the ash dunes.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bump it to the top


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

pretyt good, would rather it had more commas cause this lines just flow, but thats just a personal preferance. good read!


----------

